# NFS Undercover Patch available



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

I know it's late to say it but NFS Undercover Patch is available and yes it solves the bad FPS issues and the lag in the game and also it fixes the steering problems 
Download :
http://www.needforspeed.com/portal/...ntId=196a93dca5c5f110VgnVCM100000100d2c0aRCRD


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

its too bad NFS undercover isn't a very good game


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

well I finished it, and u know what it's not that bad.
it got its issues and yes BAD ACTING!!! LOL!!
but the game is fun had lots of positives


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

well the one major thing I do like about the game is the highway chase game.

Otherwise I wish it had a better physics engine. Porsche Unleashed was better and that was 2001


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

so I think you didn't download the HD patch that the 3rd parties forums released?
I think it was made after the approval of EA, just try it, the game becomes amazing!
of course it's Virus free 

here is the link :
http://dl1.nfsplanet.com/download/aeuytjm2bx/nfsuc_hd_patch.zip

and also you need texmod :
Texmod

I mean WOW! after I done this the game looked amazing, just right, the HDR is good, the cars looked better...


----------

